# Michigan State Record Muskie....



## fish devil (Oct 6, 2009)

:twisted: Check out the whole story....https://www.fieldandstream.com/photos/forum/images/fishing/2009/09/new-michigan-state-record-great-lakes-muskie-caught-torch-lake?photo=0


----------



## danmyersmn (Oct 6, 2009)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: Check out the whole story....https://www.fieldandstream.com/photos/forum/images/fishing/2009/09/new-michigan-state-record-great-lakes-muskie-caught-torch-lake?photo=0



Thats gonna be a busy lake this weekend!


----------



## G3_Guy (Oct 6, 2009)

:shock: WOW!


----------



## Crankworm (Oct 7, 2009)

That's as good as it gets, to bad he couldn't get it released alive.


----------



## bobberboy (Oct 7, 2009)

Always stay in the boat...


----------



## Nickk (Oct 7, 2009)

OMG! That's so huge it looks fake!

AWESOME!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 7, 2009)

What a beast! 

We see them like that in Georgian Bay's Honey Harbour and Moon River just cruising the surface. Not to mention eating animals on the surface like ducks, muskrats and small dogs and cats.


----------



## shamoo (Oct 7, 2009)

Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:


> What a beast!
> 
> We see them like that in Georgian Bay's Honey Harbour and Moon River just cruising the surface. Not to mention eating animals on the surface like ducks, muskrats and small dogs and cats.


Thats gotta be some sight.


----------



## Andy (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats to the guy. I bet he was one happy dude... I know I would be.

:beer:


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 8, 2009)

shamoo said:


> Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:
> 
> 
> > What a beast!
> ...



Ya its crazy. In big bays like Georgian bay or Green Bay WI, and Ottawa river boasts HUGE fish.


----------



## jl_rotary (Oct 12, 2009)

OMG, that thing is huge. It does look fake...lol


----------

